# Master of Arts paper on "The future of the Western Classical Music Performer"



## liquorice licks gina (Apr 26, 2015)

*Master of Arts paper on "The future of the Western Classical Music Performer"*

Dear all.

I am currently completing a paper to be submitted in partial fulfilment for a Master of Arts Degree in Music. The focus of the research is "The future of the classical performer" and whether there is still a viable career in Western Classical Music performance in the UK anymore. Factors considered are how the changing of the school curriculum has lessened exposure of young children, the changing of funding, the use of promotion, alternative venues and the rise in technology.

Attached is a reasonably short questionnaire (no longer than 5 mins) and i would be so grateful if anyone wishes to take a look and even fill one out. There is the option to remain anonymous and also an area to disclose country of residence - since this is a paper about UK classical performers but it would be nice to get opinions from all over.

I certainly hope this is not considered to be taking liberties and i would be extremely grateful if anyone can contribute to my research.

If anyone does complete a questionnaire perhaps you might reattach it in a reply thread or if this does not work, i can post an email address to send it to.

Once again, many thanks to anyone who wants to take an interest in my research and if anyone wants to know more details about the paper, please reply and i will be happy to go into more detail.

Kindest regards.


----------

